
GNU Guile 2.2.0 released - davrot
https://lists.gnu.org/archive/html/guile-devel/2017-03/msg00095.html
======
brudgers
Current discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13884322](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13884322)

------
fithisux
Kudos.

